# canning peaches



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Instead of a sugar/water syrup can I can peaches in just plain water? Want to keep the calorie count down.
Thanks,
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes you can but I honestly doubt you will care for the result as much of the flavor is lost IMOE. You can also do them in apple juice or white grape juice. That way they have a bit more flavor.

Canning peaches: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_02/peach_sliced.html


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks judylou. I was afraid the finished product wouldn't be up to par without sugar. Will just make a light syrup and can them in that.
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

We use a very light syrup of 1 cup sugar to 4 cups of water.


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

I experimited last year. You might try other ways also.1 that came out good for me was I put slices in jar & sprinkled sugar on each layer (not much) then put some on top then filled with water .Then canned They came out great. & less than 1/2 the sugar.I think it was because the peaches were really ripe & sweet. Just try 1 can & see what you think


----------



## CountryGoalie (Aug 31, 2004)

I've been trying to cut refined sugar out of our diet as much as possible - is it possible to replace the sugar in a syrup, with honey instead? Or does this change the canning process?


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks Mulberry for the tip. I'll be doing peaches again tomorrow, think I'll try it. I did notice in the grocery there is no no sugar canned peaches. So some sugar must be needed to keep their taste.
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I totally agree with anyone who says that it is unwise to not use sugar. My diabetic mother tried it once! Bite into a peach and it's not really that sweet. Now think of it as being only half as sweet or less. Much of what sweetness the peach would be leached into the water and what's left is one step above wood fiber. The syrup prevents the peach from losing its natural sweetness. The amount of sugar in the syrup has been calculated to be the same sweetness as a fully-ripe peach. And that's what you want. 

Martin


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

CountryGoalie said:


> I've been trying to cut refined sugar out of our diet as much as possible - is it possible to replace the sugar in a syrup, with honey instead? Or does this change the canning process?


You can use honey. The Ball Complete Book includes some recipes with honey and instructions in their syrup table for a 1/2 honey, 1/2 sugar syrup. Organic Raw Sugar can also be used in place of refined white sugar. 

What I'd like to know is if anyone has had success with Agave Nectar.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I use evaporated cane juice, which isn't ideal but still a step above refined white sugar. 

Agave nectar isn't as great as they'd like you to believe. http://www.healthyfellow.com/185/agave-danger/ It ranks up there with soy when it comes to healthfood hoaxes!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> What I'd like to know is if anyone has had success with Agave Nectar.
> Reply With Quote


Never tried it myself but I have talked with several people who tried it and were very unhappy with the results. Bitterness seems to be a common complaint.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I can peaches with an extra light sugar syrup and add a bit of brandy to each jar. Great taste!


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

I only put 1/4 cup sugar in per quart. Everyone says they taste like fresh peaches...


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I used honey in my pears last year - just a light syrup. They are great. Just a little darker than usual ( the juice, not the pears).


----------

